# documentation



## sdarrah (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a nurse practitioner who has seen a patient during the visit the nurse practitioner has a physician (within our office) come in and perform a procedure the nurse practitioner documents the procedure and makes note in the documentation that the procedure was performed by the doctor- 

my question is shouldn't the physician document the procedre performed not the nurse practitioner?

Sandy Darrah CPC


----------



## mrsclark75 (Mar 23, 2010)

When NPP documents a procedure or visit for a physician this is considered "Scribing", Scribing is permitted, however the NPP that is acting as the scrib for the physician he/she shoulld note "written by (the NP's name), acting as a scribe for Dr. (The physician's name).  and the physician should co-sign, indicating that the note accurately reflects work and decisions made. 
This information is from the AAPC Coding Edge August 2008

Hope this helps!
LaTanya Clark, CPC


----------

